# I don't have a fursona!



## Chex (Oct 13, 2008)

Despite my name, my fursona isn't a dragon. In fact, I don't even have one. I know I don't have to be any one thing; I can be something completely random, or a combination, but... still, nothing has struck me.

I tried creating a character based on myself, but he quickly found his own story and became nothing like I had imagined he would. So I tried again, and again.

Still nothing.

I feel connections with these characters, but those ties aren't the same as I had expected to find with a fursona. I had expected... a feeling of being the same, of it being a representation of my soul. It's so frustrating not to understand myself to that extent.

Has anyone had any trouble finding their true inner species? Do you have any advice for seeking out what won't come naturally?

What if I'm not meant to be furry? What if I really am just a plain old, boring human?


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 13, 2008)

i just picked arctic fox but im in the same sitiation you are.
if you enjoy the awesomeness of the fandom then you are a furry
and i gots no advice since yeah xD


----------



## Nargle (Oct 13, 2008)

You don't have to have a fursona to be a furry! 

I'm in your same situation. I've been struggling for a long time to find an animal that truly suits me, but I can settle on any. I'm working on one that seems to have a chance, though...

Just wait for it to come to you. There's no need to find one immediately. If you make a character and it doesn't work, then it doesn't work. You'll find one eventually. 

Maybe you could try creating your own species. I know a lot of people have done that. Maybe all the available animals don't fit you! You can come up with something completely unique.

If all else fails, you could be a shapeshifter. Maybe some days you're in the mood to be a wolf, other days an otter. You don't have to settle for one or the other =3 And you could have a defining characteristic that links them all together, like a fur color, marking pattern, or accessory. I think if I were a shapeshifter, all of my forms would be white with burnt brown on top (Like a marshmallow with the top toasted) and I would wear a green collar/ribbon with a jingle bell. So far, those are the only things that have remained constant thruought all of my characters.

Whatever you end up being, good luck! =3


----------



## Chex (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the support. Hopefully, something will show me what I'm really supposed to be. ^^


----------



## Cooon (Oct 14, 2008)

I had this problem, alchemydragon. I thought about it for a long time. Meditated on in one night for seven hours. Same problem. I even asked myself the same question. Am I a boring human, just like everyone else? No more no less? 

But it came to me. Overtime. 

Time

Time is the key to it all. 

Think about it. Listen to your thoughts. It will come.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 18, 2008)

I never had this problem. My fursona is, as far as I'm concerned my Fursona is my soul. We are the same thing. I've always identified with wolves, and with these particular breeds.

Cooon is right, take your time and wait it out.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 18, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> I've always identified with wolves, and with these particular breeds.



Er..I dont mean to be a female dog here but the Maned Wolf is not a breed of wolf. Its not a breed of fox either.


----------



## Kiszka (Oct 18, 2008)

um.
sorry, the maned wolf IS a breed of wolf.
you fail.


----------



## Kender3421 (Oct 19, 2008)

alchemydragon, if you want, I have a link to this random generator. It might give you a few ideas. It's how I found mine, the dingo. It's located here. http://whatkin.freehostia.com/furry.php

Also, I have a list of questions you can answer to flesh out your character.

? Who are you?
? What are you?
? Describe yourself?
? Something happened in you past, for better or worse, what happened?
? Where is your family, are they alive?
? How did you end up where you are?
? What do you do for a living?

There are some more questions if you want them but this is just the basic.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 19, 2008)

Kiszka said:


> um.
> sorry, the maned wolf IS a breed of wolf.
> you fail.


Great now Im going to sound like a snotty brat when all I wanted to do was help someone. 

*sigh* I didnt want to have to do this, but...

"the maned wolf is, in fact, *neither* a wolf nor a fox."
http://www.nwf.org/nationalwildlife/article.cfm?issueID=66&articleID=887

"the maned wolf is *neither* a fox or a true wolf, but a distinct species uniquely adapted."
http://www.nagonline.net/Fact Sheet pdf/AZA - Maned Wolf Species Survival Plan.pdf

"it is *not *a fox or wolf, or for that matter, any other specific canidae."
http://www.geocities.com/ResearchTriangle/2363/board/mndwolf1.html

"A Maned Wolf *isn't* a wolf...or a fox...or related to any other canine."
https://www.anthrocon.org/node/579

I know it can be confusing becaue it has the word 'Wolf' in its name.  Its like how catfish are not a kind of feline but have the word 'cat' in their name.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Chex (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your suggestions, guys. <3  I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with a problem deciding.

But I have an update on the situation! I found my inner fur!


Here s/he is, in all hir furtasticness.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 19, 2008)

very nice fursona. i'm glad you were able to solve your dilemma.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 20, 2008)

Shes beautiful!


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 20, 2008)

GummyBear said:


> Er..I dont mean to be a female dog here but the Maned Wolf is not a breed of wolf. Its not a breed of fox either.



Kizaki is right, you fail. Maned wolves are an endangered species of wolf. I know, I have seen them. GTFO


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 20, 2008)

She's very sweet.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 20, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> Kizaki is right, you fail. Maned wolves are an endangered species of wolf. I know, I have seen them. GTFO



Hey now, ease up on the lady. Its true that the Maned Wolf is not a fox nor a true wolf; its actually part of its own subfamily and isn't specifically related to any other Canidae, hence their differing genus: _Cheysocyon brachyurus_.

And to the OP: That's a neat species indeed. Dig the lemur markings and the ears.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 20, 2008)

Maned wolf is not wolf! Oh and the cutest fursona evar =3 <3


----------

